# Cocktails Time



## anderson57 (Aug 2, 2011)

Strawberry Daiquiri Cocktail Recipe








1/2 oz Strawberry schnapps
1 oz Light rum
1 oz Lime juice
1 tsp Powdered sugar
1 oz Strawberries
Shake all ingredients with ice, strain into a cocktail glass, and serve.

Cocktails Mixes :brick:


----------

